# Publisher printing 4 to a page



## eheale (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello

When I create a publisher advert (and on page setup, advanced it says 1 page per sheet) and then print preview I can see one advert. But when I then convert to PDF (thru web based PDF converter) it comes up with 4 of the same advert on one page.

Does anyone know how to rectify this please? I just want the one ad on the PDF not 4!

Thanks

Emily


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

There are two places to set how many pages per sheet. What you set in Page Setup is what you see on the screen.

In some situations, Print Setup allows multiple sheets per page.

If that's not the problem, check the settings in your pdf converter. Some give options like that.


----------



## eheale (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello

Thanks for response. I have checked both places you've mentioned and both have said it is 1 per page. Must be the PDF converter but the email I sent them they won't respond to unless I have purchased the converter from there (it's a free web based converter).

Do you have any recommendations of other web based PDF converters?

Kind regards

Emily


----------



## eheale (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello

I've sorted this problem out thanks, I've found another PDF converter and it works fine now!

Thanks

Emily


----------

